# Boat Painting/ T Top



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a place to have my boat painted in South Alabama. Mobile, Baldwin County or near. I also need a custom T top made.. 



Thanks in advance. 

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished one for sailsunfurled and many others on the forum. A cheapy is 1500 a nice'un is 2200.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

What's the difference and where are you located? What's your schedule look like for the next few weeks.. I'd like to get it done as soon as possible. I'll be back in town in a week but want to fish a little before I put it in the shop. Hopefully in about 2-3 weeks. It'll take about a week to do, right?


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim and Crew did a FINE job on my T-Top...it is a work of art! I just came in working on running wires and mounting antenna, lights and stuff. I will take a Pic this weekend when I am finished. I road tested the stength of the new T-Top Yesterday on a off shore trip...did just fine.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out www.baywatchtowers.com he does good work at a better price than all the others. check out my T-Top in the pics attached. $1800


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> What's the difference and where are you located?




Options.



Mounts to hang antennas, radar, lights, Gold Rocket launchers, color anodizing, hardtop, wire chases and E-box.



They are in Gulf Breeze and that is who I would use.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks like I found the answer to my T Top problem. Any suggestions about Painting?


----------



## sidetracked (Jun 19, 2008)

> *GONU (7/17/2008)*Check out www.baywatchtowers.com he does good work at a better price than all the others. check out my T-Top in the pics attached. $1800


I would be careful using Baywatch towers - I paid money down for a tower and never got it built. Tim Barry never refunded my money and last time I posted something about it on an internet site he threatened to sue me for slander - probably should have sued him and gotten my money back, but at the time I ended up moving and it was too much hassle to deal with long distance. Check his court records, I'm not the only one who had issues like this with him.....


----------

